#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  UC Browser7.9 Smooth ur browsing(Official)

## justdeepak

Hello all the new ucweb 7.9 is released and this time its now with more features and more powerful...WITH ENHANCED FEATURES..feel the differance........
read more about it here and give your reviews...

*UC Browser7.9Smooth ur browsing*

Download here: *http//m.getjar.com/UC-Browser-English*

Each releasing of UC Browser always earns a lot of amzing screams.Now the 7.9 for Java/symbian appeared in your eyes.UC is keeping concentrating itself to solve the main problems of users and improve user experience per time.I think thats why Ucweb already has 200 million users around the world and keep attracting new users every day.Lets experience the new7.9 by ourselves.  



1.    Takeing care of your eyes- Auto Notification between night mode and day mode.
UC Browser is more than a browser, sometimes she exists as a babysitter. It notices u to swith Day mode and Night mode intelligently according to the time.Everything UC has done is for taking care of users. 



2.    Browsing whenever and wherever more powerful bookmark
Plenty of people are anxious about the missing of their bookmark theyve collected for a long time.Now the bookmark backup remove ur worry.u can download it to the local place and never miss again.



Select-backup-export                         Choose what u wanna backup    

Type in a name                                Choose a place to save       
3.    Filling the Laguage gap
Users of UC Browser are still increasing and covered 145 countries, 200 million. We try our best to take care each user with different language. 
a.    Language pack for Java, You can select language during installation.
b.    More than English and Russian ,Arabic, farsi and Urdu are supported to apear.In the near future,there is increasing number of languages will be supported. 

Besides,We do more in detail.Coz we know,Details lead to success.
Smooth ur browsing experience 
a. Fixed access connection timeout error : Fixed timeout problem during webpage browsing.
b. Fixed image loading failure:Fixed timeout error in loading image.
c. Optimized Cache management:Cache will be adjusted automatically. You dont need to reset and clear Cache manually anymore.

Make ur eyes more colorful
     More Pic formats are supported. The new WebP image is near 40% smaller than jpeg image of similar quality.

Thats UC Browser 7.9 for Symbian /Java brings to u.What surprise Ucweb will bring to u,Lets look forward.

Get the latest Android Version: *http://market.android.com/details?id...=search_result*


Get the latest version on: *http://wap.ucweb.com*

official thread---http://forum.ucweb.com/viewthread.php?tid=14723&extra=page%3D1





  Similar Threads: JEE Mains 2016 official answer key JEE- Advanced 2015: Official key RSA Security's Official Guide to Cryptography SSC GD Constable Result - Wil be On Official Website The Official FaaDoOEngineers.com SPAM Thread

----------


## justdeepak

Its Surely the Amazing Mobile browser I have ever Encountered...
Its Amazing Features Include :
1. Amazing Download Manager
2. Night Mode
3. Compression Technology
4. Cloud Computing
5. Great Picture Compatibility
6. Almost Available For Every Platform Including Android,Blackberry,Iphone,Symbian ,Etc

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------

you guys will really Like the Feaures Of this Browser ...They Are Pretty Cool As compared To other browser ..
The Download Manager,Night Mode ,Themes Support ,Traffic Stats and Compression Technology Makes It Best Mobile Browser... 

and yeah guys its the best download manager for any mobile platform...........

----------

